# Show your WARMBLOODS!



## DuffyDuck

I'm babysitting right now but when I get in I'll show you all of mine ;D
Duffy the 6yo Westfalen, Josie my dad's 13yo Mecklenburger and my old horse Do It Again who is a 19 yo Oldenburger who I sold to a friend in May!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

This is Missy, 19 yo Hanoverian. My only non QH. I've had her for a few months, getting her back into shape and me back in an english saddle. It's been a looong time! She's a total doll and a lot of fun! I got her with intent of her being a lesson mount and she's done great, she has a lovely canter and it's wonderful for beginners to try the first time. 
















Me back in an english saddle for the first time in about a decade, eeeek!


----------



## Laures

Missy has such a friendly head!
Can't wait to see your pictures Duffyduck


----------



## DuffyDuck

I have some on my wall of Duffy! Will take some more tomorrow in my lesson as today is the 5month point of me owning her!! Your boy is so handsome, and MFHQ, you already know I love your mare ;D x


----------



## Skyseternalangel

These are fairly old pictures of Sky.. back in Spring. He's a Danish Warmblood/Paint Cross.















































 We look much better now, and I apologize for the faces I'm making.. lol


----------



## arashowjumper

my boy dimka he is 6 yrs old out of. alcamera la silla he is a selle francais and his mom is a dutch warmblood so i dont really know what warmblood he actually is lol.
i got him 5 months ago. sorry for the pics my laptop broke and i brely have pics of him here.






















and this video isthe day i saw him for first time it was love at first sight


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

This is Mitch my Dutch Warmblood. He is 17, I believe.


----------



## Spyder

Hunterjumper7654 said:


> This is Mitch my Dutch Warmblood. He is 17, I believe.



Love those liver chestnuts...or at least the really dark chestnuts.


----------



## DuffyDuck

First is Duffy four weeks after I got her, the next is a couple of weeks ago, not too clear but you can see the difference ;D She's a 6yo, 182cm mare out of Donnerbube with Paradox/Fruhlingsball lines.

And the last was my first competition out of home ever on my Oldenburger, Do It Again from Donnerschlag in 07.


----------



## Kayty

Loving Duffy!!!

Well this is Billy, hannoverian yearling by Fishermans Friend (Fabriano x Pik Bube) out of a hannoverian classified thoroughbred mare.

















Bob, my last ridden horse, Holstein by a Faulkland Victory stallion

















Holly, mare with Salute bloodlines


----------



## Kayty

Have permission to use last photo


----------



## DuffyDuck

Thank you Kayty  Hoping to get some nice pictures this weekend as have more time and will be brave and put them in the critique section!! You can see a bit from the one my mum is in!

That bottom one of Doey though haahaha, he is working so hard despite my loose reins and horrid position!!

Can't see your pictures as in work at the moment, it only lets me see some?? will check again at home  Big fan of Billy pics ;D


----------



## Laures

Suffy is related to mine LOL!
Mine is a Vainqueur de Cheux Pik Bauer,
Pik bauer's sire was Pik König.
Donnerbube's granddaddy is Pik König


----------



## DuffyDuck

:O Small world ;D


----------



## CattanWolf

Mine's a Zangersheide! 

*crickets chirp*

He's a born and bred showjumper, but he's also good with dressage. He's super calm for a 4 year old that's only been under saddle for under 4 months!

<a href="http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n505/HermesZ19/?action=view&current=IMG_0536.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n505/HermesZ19/IMG_0536.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n505/HermesZ19/?action=view&current=cuteee.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n505/HermesZ19/cuteee.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Laures

I know a Athleet Z marenvery good horse.
Ehmm..you've got to past your photo links between


----------



## CattanWolf

oops, sorry, I'm useless with the internet.

I think probably the best known Z horse is Intertoy Z. Mine's called Q-Dee W Z (quite a mouthful unfortunately), he's by a stallion named Quadrillo, (by Quidam De Revel) and a Chanson De Kabaret mare.


----------



## Laures

Never heard of Intertoy Z,ahah!
Here in Belgium,where Zangersheide has is stable, 
Chellano Z,Levisto Z,Zandor Z,Air Jordan Z,Cha Cha Z,Chippendale Z,...
Very good horses!
Quidam de Revel is also a very good jumping stallion.

He's a very nice horse,nice long legs!Have fun with him!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I'm on my phone so I don't have any pictures but I do have videos on my YouTube! Its YouTube.com/dressageleggy and the first video should be ro and I doing our first PSG test!
Hes a 2003 Swedish wb sired by the hanoverian stallion rotspon and out of a danish mare by come back 2.

Cattanwolf how is your boys temperament? I am always looking at lines and have never met a Q line horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CattanWolf

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Cattanwolf how is your boys temperament? I am always looking at lines and have never met a Q line horse!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My boy has the most amazing temperament, he's not fazed by anything, last time I rode him we cantered until it was almost dark and then went for a walk in the big scary wood full of horse-eating leaves, he didn't budge. In fact, the picture where I'm riding him was his first time out of the indoor arena (we only walked), he'd had less than a month under saddle at that time.
He doesn't care about clippers, horsetrailers, screaming children...etc.


and laures


----------



## ladybugsgirl

Ive always wanted to own a warmblood. If my horse were registered he would probably be warmblood hes a belgian/tb


----------



## crimson88

I love warmbloods, but I could never afford one. So I have a fake warmblood instead. She's paint x Tb x Belgian


----------



## Laures

Never heard of Intertoy Z,he looks good though.
My favourite Z stallion is Levisto Z,under Judy Ann Melchior.
He ain't that big (16hands?) but he's really good!


----------



## Super Nova

This is our home bred warmblood cross.......she is out of Damiler out of Damiro.........dam is a clyde cross










Super Nova


----------



## Laures

Supernova's nice!
She's really pretty


----------



## Supermane

Here's my Hanoverian, GQ. He's about to start showing as a 6 year old.


----------



## Catdog88

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Beau

Here is my 2009 Oldenburg Filly. She went premium at her inspection with the GOV. By Coromino (by Corofino, out of Gina Ginelli (Romino/AthletZ)) and out of my GOV Main Mare Book TB mare, Quick n Icy (Raise the Price).










Last year at East Coast Future Event Horse Championships. 2nd place yearling filly:









At her first USDF Breed Show - Yearling Filly 1st:









Just shy of a year old:









Super leggy baby  5 days old:


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr

Here is my old gelding Skye. He is a Dutch Warmblood


----------



## danastark

Supernova looks a lot like a Cleveland Bay! Love them.

My filly is Hanoverian/TB out of Devon Heir. She's about 16.2 at 3 1/2 and a real handful! Definitely not ready to be ridden, still a gawky baby! She is a beautiful mover 

This summer when she was sunbleached:


----------



## HowClever

Flirt is half warmblood if that counts! Dam is a mare by the oldenburg stallion Stirling Lukas (has Ludendorf, Falkland & Monopol in his lines). Sire is a lovely clydesdale stallion!


----------



## Laures

They are really pretty!

I still am overwhelmed by the fact that there are so much draft x WB crosses in the US!
Here in Europe the breeders never ever use drafts.
Here in Belgium our drafts are way to have.
But they are gorgious!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

This is Isabelle a TB X Percheron. We call her "ears"


----------



## Skyseternalangel

"Ears" is so cute!!!!


----------



## Laures

A thoroughbred isn't a WB and a Percheron is a draft,if I'm right?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Laures said:


> A thoroughbred isn't a WB and a Percheron is a draft,if I'm right?


 Yup.. so actually "Ears" isn't a Warmblood at all!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Ears is an American Warmblood


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Is she registered and branded by the American Warmblood society?? If not then she is simply a TB x Percheron.

From my understanding the American Warmblood Society accepts mainly horses of European descent and breeding who can't be accepted into European studbooks (lets say you cross a Danish WB and a Selle Francais). The American Sporthorse society will however accept non-Warmbloods. So it is likely that "Ears" could be considered a sporthorse, but not a Warmblood.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Check again!

Warmbloods | Sport Horses | Dressage Horses


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Taffy Clayton said:


> Check again!
> 
> Warmbloods | Sport Horses | Dressage Horses


 For main book, yes. However those horses do not automatically have AWS foals when bred to an AWS stallion, the foal must requalify itself.

Therefore it is not part of the "breed" for stock purposes and is still, technically, only considered a sport horse although they may be registered or nominated by the AWS.

Only Elite book AWS horses (4 gens of Warmblood breeding) are breeding stock and therefore considered Warmbloods.


Sorry, but this is a bit of a sore point for me.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I sorry for your sore spot, the OP asked to see warmbloods so I showed mine!!!

It wasn't specified which book or if they were breeding stock or not.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Taffy Clayton said:


> I sorry for your sore spot, the OP asked to see warmbloods so I showed mine!!!
> 
> It wasn't specified which book or if they were breeding stock or not.


 
I can understand Anebel's point, living in the country of WB's I find it strange TBx WB are considered WB, and I can see why it is a sore point, is for me too. These forums are here to help and educate, and anebel has showed you why she believes yours isn't, and I believe she is correct in what she says... WB means WB :?


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Tell that to the American warmblood Society. She is a warmblood acording to them. I was just posting a photo of my horse. Debate the AWS not me.


----------



## DuffyDuck

I'm not debating my dear, but these forums need to be a nice place to be, not somewhere to stir trouble.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

My dear, I am not stirring any trouble, Just posting a photo of my warmblood! If you have a problem with American warmbloods tell the AWS.


----------



## DuffyDuck

I don't have a problem with any breed lol, I'm just saying I never knew a TBxWB could be a registered WB, but I read what anebel said about AWS and think its correct


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

At TB x Draft is not a warmblood, as Duffy has confirmed. Any European registry (which is what these breeds are - European!!) would look at you as if you had two heads if you suggested that to them and none would probably accept your mare into the lowest books of their registry because she is not a warmblood. She is a sporthorse.

Were "Warmbloods" more accurately called "Eurobloods" or something similar then perhaps there would not be this misconception that Hot + Cold = Warmblood. It is an insult to those that have built businesses for years based on importing horses and semen from Europe to introduce this breed to North America to suddenly be able to magically create a warmblood from North American stock. I can't cross a miniature horse and a belgian and call it a quarter horse.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Sporthorses.. we call them Deutches Sportpferd/WB depending if they get classed as a sporthorse or not.. that one didn't click straight away ;D
You find a lot of these on the market, I have to say! And ponies too!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

DuffyDuck said:


> Sporthorses.. we call them Deutches Sportpferd/WB depending if they get classed as a sporthorse or not.. that one didn't click straight away ;D
> You find a lot of these on the market, I have to say! And ponies too!


 In NA it means a horse who is doing Dressage/Jumping/etc.. but does not have the breeding to qualify as a Warmblood.

Warmblood is a breed, sporthorse is a type. Paints and pintos, if you will.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Deutches Sportpferd juniorenspringpferd
Confirms sometimes breeding isn't everything... I could buy a small house for that xD
Deutches Reitpferd menschenbezogen brav Freizeit

WB get classed, as the Deutchepferds (the mixes) do as well, class 1(Duffy) is a sport horse, class 2 is a pleasure horse, not to say that can't compete however.

Different ways of doing things ;D

I am not 100% on my post though, thats the bare basics of grading over here.


----------



## Thyme

"Ears" is BEAUTIFUL! I love how dark her mane is, my friend has a Tb Perch and has hated how much her horse has faded, she used to have a really dark mane and body and now she is white. She got some equine hair dye so she is hoping to make her look like yours
<3


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

As I said before the OP wanted to see warmbloods so I posted mine.

I am sorry if you feel the Americans are diluting your warmblood name. I did not start the AWS, I did however take advantage of the registry.

Please direct your complaints to them:
[email protected]


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Thyme Thanks, I really apriciate that.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Girl, are you for real?
I was pointing out my own blinkers, saying I didn't realise these mixes, not picking on you.

I posted the above to show that even unregistered WB, 'sport'horses are making it big time, not just registered WB.

Its good to put the feelers out there, but don't get so upset by things, just explain, like myself and anebel have done and the no one gets upset.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

No one is upset here. Just explaining that my horse is a warmblood, after I was told more than once she was not. 

Now I must go feed my warmblood.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Enjoy, mine is all tucked up till morning.


----------



## kitten_Val

_*Just a friendly reminder to keep the discussion civil, please! *_


----------



## Kayty

My boy is a WB x TB - though is registered and branded by the Hanoverian Society after classification by a member of the German Studbook. His sire was imported from Celle Stud to Australia, and his dam is a thoroughbred mare, who has been accepted as a suitable breeding candidate for hanoverian breeding. His sire is reknowned for crossing extremely well with thoroughbred mares, producing fabulous types, all very much stamped by their sire. 
The stud is a highly reputable stud and has a highly stringent breeding program, they will not accept a mare unless she is of exceptional quality.

Unfortunately you do get a lot of crossing of warmbloods and thoroughbreds here, to less than quality thoroughbreds, as they are so easy to pick up for doggers money. The resulting progeny are generally not even presented for classification.


----------



## Spyder

Taffy Clayton said:


> Tell that to the American warmblood Society. She is a warmblood acording to them. I was just posting a photo of my horse. Debate the AWS not me.



Is she actually registered and *APPROVED* with this registry.

A lot of people send in the fees and get a provisional paper that is not worth anything until the horse passes approval by inspection or performance. At that time they will get full papers and a registration number.

Until you fulfill the approval requirements then the AWS will not consider your horse eligible for any awards they offer as your horse has not been accepted. Not accepted=not a Warmblood.

If you do not have a ULEN from them then you may not be considered an AWS and therefor cannot call your horse a Warmblood.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Spyder said:


> Is she actually registered and *APPROVED* with this registry.
> 
> A lot of people send in the fees and get a provisional paper that is not worth anything until the horse passes approval by inspection or performance. At that time they will get full papers and a registration number.
> 
> Until you fulfill the approval requirements then the AWS will not consider your horse eligible for any awards they offer as your horse has not been accepted. Not accepted=not a Warmblood.
> 
> If you do not have a ULEN from them then you may not be considered an AWS and therefor cannot call your horse a Warmblood.


 Thank you.


----------



## My Beau

I second Anabel & Spyder. 

Hotblood + Coldblood doesn't = Warmblood. It really grinds my gears... If they are inspected/approved by the AWS then they are just Draft crosses. If you say "I have a warmblood" to me then I'm going to expect to hear about an Oldenburg, Holsteiner, Hanoverian, Dutch, etc (something with European blood).


----------



## Supermane

My horse is registered hanoverian by a Holsteiner out of a Hanoverian mare (He was imported last year from Germany). I was talking about how quiet he was for being so young and green to a friend who owns a percheron/thoroughbred cross and she started telling me how her "warmblood" was exactly the same way. Despite biting my tongue over the issue, it always rubs me the wrong way when people refer to draft crosses as such, not because I think that draft crosses are any less than warmbloods, but because it's just incorrect. Warmblood technically isn't a breed, but encompasses a wide variety of european breeds, I compare it to the equivalent of stock horses in the US, which includes paints, quarter horses, and appaloosas. 
Warmbloods are the result of generations and generations of careful breeding, making them into a specific type, which is passed down, not simply a cross of two breeds. Though, it's slightly fuzzy if you don't understand them since their registration is all over the place when you look at the actual warmblood breeds (like, for an example an Oldenburg/Hanoverian cross can result in a registered Westphalian)

People tend to get hyped up about warmbloods, creating it into almost a buzz word. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a sport horse, but it isn't a warmblood.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Supermane said:


> My horse is registered hanoverian by a Holsteiner out of a Hanoverian mare (He was imported last year from Germany). I was talking about how quiet he was for being so young and green to a friend who owns a percheron/thoroughbred cross and she started telling me how her "warmblood" was exactly the same way. Despite biting my tongue over the issue, it always rubs me the wrong way when people refer to draft crosses as such, not because I think that draft crosses are any less than warmbloods, but because it's just incorrect. Warmblood technically isn't a breed, but encompasses a wide variety of european breeds, I compare it to the equivalent of stock horses in the US, which includes paints, quarter horses, and appaloosas.
> Warmbloods are the result of generations and generations of careful breeding, making them into a specific type, which is passed down, not simply a cross of two breeds. Though, it's slightly fuzzy if you don't understand them since their registration is all over the place when you look at the actual warmblood breeds (like, for an example an Oldenburg/Hanoverian cross can result in a registered Westphalian)
> 
> People tend to get hyped up about warmbloods, creating it into almost a buzz word. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a sport horse, but it isn't a warmblood.


 
My mare is Westfalen on her mother's side, and her father's side is Oldenburger/Hanno cross, so she's registered with Westfalen Stammbuch because its more predominent and has a nice branding to show for it.

I do, however, like your last line the best. I think too many people have the misconception that if it isn't WB, it doesn't count, however you see more and more X's in the sport world. Heck, I went to an L class dressage show to watch and support a few months ago and there was a TINKER. Came 7th with a very respectable score!


----------



## kitten_Val

My Beau said:


> Hotblood + Coldblood doesn't = Warmblood.


How come?? Hot + Cold = (always) Warm, so I'd expect it to be Warm (+ blood). :lol:


----------



## DuffyDuck

kitten_Val said:


> How come?? Hot + Cold = (always) Warm, so I'd expect it to be Warm (+ blood). :lol:


:ROFL:
are we talking water here... I hope so xD


----------



## kitten_Val

DuffyDuck said:


> :ROFL:
> are we talking water here... I hope so xD


Hey, I'm talking about _*blo-o-o-od*_.....


----------



## DuffyDuck

Gross. I think I'll hold off on the ketchup ;D


----------



## Spyder

kitten_Val said:


> How come?? Hot + Cold = (always) Warm, so I'd expect it to be Warm (+ blood). :lol:



Because it never ever was about blood, but temperament.


----------



## Laures

A TB x Draft is not a warmblood.
Because a draft is a COLDblood and a Thoroughbred isn't a warmblood.
The requirment to be a warmblood is to have warmblood bloodlines (like NRPS,BWP,KWPN,SF etc.)
She is a sporthorse but not a warmblood.
warmblood x warmblood = warmblood.
My BWP is a BWP x SF so he's a warmblood because they are both warmbloods.


Ears is gorgious,but she isn't a warmblood.


----------



## kitten_Val

Spyder said:


> Because it never ever was about blood, but temperament.


C'mon, Spyder! Can't u read! Warm_*blood*_! :rofl:

But seriously if we talk about the temperament _only _I'd say it depends on horse (I met a bunch of "cold"bloods with very hot temperament).


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Lol KV I though* every *horse has warm blood!!  They are a warm blooded mammal!!


----------



## kitten_Val

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Lol KV I though* every *horse has warm blood!!  They are a warm blooded mammal!!


****! In fact that's very true if you look at it from the biological point of view.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Just tossing my two-cents in, after looking into registering Aires with the AWS. 

Having your horse registered with the American Warmblood Society is like having your dog registered by the Continental Kennel Club (CKC). It sounds all fancy-schmancy, but it isn't worth much. The CKC will register anything with four legs, a wagging tail and that barks, whether or not the parents were registered or even of the same breed. Heck, I could register my aussie/st bernard mix as a "miniature st bernard" with the CKC and all it would do is get me a piece of paper saying that my dog is a mutt. The CKC will register dogs that don't fit breed standard and can't be registered with the AKC or their respective breed club (they would have registered my 65lbs dalmatian...breed standard for dallies is 35lbs for females). 

Same with the AWS. As long as one parent is a draft horse (or even part draft, if I remember correctly), they'll register the horse. Example: Aires' sire was a registered APHA stallion, his dam was a Canadian registered Percheron mare. Because Percheron isn't an accepted out-crossing to be registered with the APHA, Aires can't be registered with the APHA. And because he's not full Percheron, he can't be registered with the Canadian Percheron registry. I could register him with the PtHA or the AWS. What would that mean, though? Absolutely nothing. It doesn't make your horse less of a mutt. It just means that you get to sound all fancy and say that your horse is registered with the American Warmblood Society (which hasn't been around very long, if memory serves). Big whoop.

The REAL warmblood registries go back HUNDREDS of years...not a couple of decades at most. They are legit and their horses breed true to standard/type. That is what makes a true warmblood: breeding true to standard/type. It's just like in the dog world with recognized breeds. They breed to true to standard/type, which is why they are recognized. My Aires looks nothing like "Ears," but they can both be registered in the AWS because one parent is draft. Not the same thing AT ALL! You can't look at one of them and say "Oh yes, that is definitely an American warmblood." You can look at a holsteiner and say "Now THAT is a holsteiner" (which I have done, by the way...my friend and I laid a bet on what warmblood breed a gelding we were caring for at her barn was and I won...and that was without knowing the brand).


----------



## Skyseternalangel

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Just tossing my two-cents in, after looking into registering Aires with the AWS.
> 
> Having your horse registered with the American Warmblood Society is like having your dog registered by the Continental Kennel Club (CKC). It sounds all fancy-schmancy, but it isn't worth much.
> 
> I could register him with the PtHA or the AWS. What would that mean, though? Absolutely nothing. It doesn't make your horse less of a mutt. It just means that you get to sound all fancy and say that your horse is registered with the American Warmblood Society (which hasn't been around very long, if memory serves). Big whoop.


In some shows, don't you have to have some sort of registration on your horse though?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I was told that registration is only *required* for breed shows...which a cross (as would be registered with the AWS) wouldn't be allowed into anyway.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Spyder

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Just tossing my two-cents in, after looking into registering Aires with the AWS.
> 
> Having your horse registered with the American Warmblood Society is like having your dog registered by the Continental Kennel Club (CKC). It sounds all fancy-schmancy, but it isn't worth much. The CKC will register anything with four legs, a wagging tail and that barks, whether or not the parents were registered or even of the same breed. Heck, I could register my aussie/st bernard mix as a "miniature st bernard" with the CKC and all it would do is get me a piece of paper saying that my dog is a mutt. The CKC will register dogs that don't fit breed standard and can't be registered with the AKC or their respective breed club (they would have registered my 65lbs dalmatian...breed standard for dallies is 35lbs for females).
> 
> Same with the AWS. As long as one parent is a draft horse (or even part draft, if I remember correctly), they'll register the horse. Example: Aires' sire was a registered APHA stallion, his dam was a Canadian registered Percheron mare. Because Percheron isn't an accepted out-crossing to be registered with the APHA, Aires can't be registered with the APHA. And because he's not full Percheron, he can't be registered with the Canadian Percheron registry. I could register him with the PtHA or the AWS. What would that mean, though? Absolutely nothing. It doesn't make your horse less of a mutt. It just means that you get to sound all fancy and say that your horse is registered with the American Warmblood Society (which hasn't been around very long, if memory serves). Big whoop.
> 
> The REAL warmblood registries go back HUNDREDS of years...not a couple of decades at most. They are legit and their horses breed true to standard/type. That is what makes a true warmblood: breeding true to standard/type. It's just like in the dog world with recognized breeds. They breed to true to standard/type, which is why they are recognized. My Aires looks nothing like "Ears," but they can both be registered in the AWS because one parent is draft. Not the same thing AT ALL! You can't look at one of them and say "Oh yes, that is definitely an American warmblood." You can look at a holsteiner and say "Now THAT is a holsteiner" (which I have done, by the way...my friend and I laid a bet on what warmblood breed a gelding we were caring for at her barn was and I won...and that was without knowing the brand).



So Drafty..what would you consider this horse then ?


----------



## Spyder

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I was told that registration is only *required* for breed shows...which a cross (as would be registered with the AWS) wouldn't be allowed into anyway.



This is totally incorrect as there are classes that require registration (approved registries, which the AWS AND AWR are acceptable BUT OTHER REGISTRIES ARE not ACCEPTABLE) that have nothing to do with breed classes.


----------



## Arksly

This was my horse before we got Jesse. He is a Westphalen by Floristan I. 

The last picture isn't me riding.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Spyder said:


> This is totally incorrect as there are classes that require registration (approved registries, which the AWS AND AWR are acceptable BUT OTHER REGISTRIES ARE not ACCEPTABLE) that have nothing to do with breed classes.


So you think it's a good idea to register my horse then with the AWS (or AWR.. what's the difference?) ?


----------



## Spyder

Skyseternalangel said:


> So you think it's a good idea to register my horse then with the AWS (or AWR.. what's the difference?) ?



Your horse is a Danish/paint and I assume is not registered?

The reason TO register your horse either AWS or AWR is the awards available to you by competing.

If she is a mare I would go with AWR. If it is a gelding I would go with the AWS.

Both offer Awards in the various disciplines ( you should look it up on each registry to see what matches up best with what you want.)

With regard to my post you quoted your horse is too old for these classes.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Spyder said:


> Your horse is a Danish/paint and I assume is not registered?
> 
> The reason TO register your horse either AWS or AWR is the awards available to you by competing.
> 
> If she is a mare I would go with AWR. If it is a gelding I would go with the AWS.
> 
> Both offer Awards in the various disciplines ( you should look it up on each registry to see what matches up best with what you want.)
> 
> With regard to my post you quoted your horse is too old for these classes.


Alright, thanks Spyder! Yeah he's not registered and I know very little about his history. Wish I could find out more.


----------



## steff

My new pony British warmblood as bred in britain but is oldenberg x hanoverian so is actually German bred 
































falling more in love with her everyday!! jumped her today is brave as a lion!! really do like her


----------



## equiniphile

This guy's not mine, but he's one of my uncle's client's horse. Max is a Budyonny imported from Russia and was a Grand Prix horse in his day. Now he's going on 20 but still competes in the lower levels of eventing.


----------



## kitten_Val

^^ Wow! I'm surprised they still have this breed around given everything is falling apart in horse business in Russia (from what I've heard).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Spyder said:


> This is totally incorrect as there are classes that require registration (approved registries, which the AWS AND AWR are acceptable BUT OTHER REGISTRIES ARE not ACCEPTABLE) that have nothing to do with breed classes.


Huh...I was just going by what I was told on here when I asked about who I could register Aires with and if it was worth it. As I stated in my post, I was going by what I was told, not stating it as fact.



Spyder said:


> So Drafty..what would you consider this horse then ?


Not sure why you're asking me. If I were to hazard a guess, I'd say TB mixed with maybe trakehner, or TB/arab cross. However, I'm probably wrong and you'll just use that to rub it in my face, so what difference does it make. I got lucky with the holsteiner I knew because he looked wholly holsteiner, just as the TBs I've dealt with have looked very TB, as the QHs have looked very QH, etc. Not sure about where you live, but around here, there's not much need to ask someone what breed their horse is...it's usually pretty obvious.


----------



## Spyder

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Huh...I was just going by what I was told on here when I asked about who I could register Aires with and if it was worth it. As I stated in my post, I was going by what I was told, not stating it as fact.


Well you were misinformed. I would ALWAYS do research on anything someone on the net told me as for the most part they are expressing information THEY were given that they NEVER researched.

Most of what you posted about the AWS/AWR is either a half truth or outright incorrect.



> Not sure why you're asking me. If I were to hazard a guess, I'd say TB mixed with maybe trakehner, or TB/arab cross. However, I'm probably wrong and you'll just use that to rub it in my face, so what difference does it make. I got lucky with the holsteiner I knew because he looked wholly holsteiner, just as the TBs I've dealt with have looked very TB, as the QHs have looked very QH, etc. Not sure about where you live, but around here, there's not much need to ask someone what breed their horse is...it's usually pretty obvious.


What I posted was a fully APPROVED AWS stallion and is a WARMBLOOD due to that approval. 

There is a HUGE difference between a REGISTERED AWS horse and a APPROVED one and once approved they have every right to call themselves a Warmblood.

You really should read up on how the Warmblood came into being..you might be surprised.

ALSO the AWS has the same WORLD recognition by the WBFSH as the Oldenburg/Holsteiner/Hanoverian and all the other Warmblood registries.

The WBFSH is THE FINAL deciding world recognized body that decides what registry or individual has world ranking and the AWS went from being an associate member to a FULLY approved one with equal recognition with all other Warmblood registries.

It is also the body that holds the world young horse competitions in dressage and jumper and you MUST be registered with a registry recognized by the WBFSH in order to compete. This means that APPROVED registration with the AWS and AWR will allow you to compete in these classes...

However a fully registered horse in a registry NOT recognized by the WBFSH will not get you into these International classes.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Arskly, I LOVE the florestan lines, and my mare is Westfalen too.. I have no idea why you guys spell Westfalen with a ph ;D


----------



## Arksly

DuffyDuck said:


> Arskly, I LOVE the florestan lines, and my mare is Westfalen too.. I have no idea why you guys spell Westfalen with a ph ;D


 
I've seen it spelled both ways. So I just do whatever I feel like :lol:. He was a really nice horse. One heck of a goofball though, would always be stealing brooms, brushes, zippers off of your jacket and pretty much everything else within reach. He actually has one or two offspring on the ground. I saw a yearling mare for sale that was by him and she was pretty decent-looking.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Arksly said:


> I've seen it spelled both ways. So I just do whatever I feel like :lol:. He was a really nice horse. One heck of a goofball though, would always be stealing brooms, brushes, zippers off of your jacket and pretty much everything else within reach. He actually has one or two offspring on the ground. I saw a yearling mare for sale that was by him and she was pretty decent-looking.



My mare too, she stole my wooly hat last night when I was putting her boots on!
She also flirts with my farrier, no joke. He comes in, and she flutters her eyelashes, tries to push me out of the way to get to him and acts all gooey. Embarrassing much?
They're nice horses, very nice dressage horses! Mine is Donnerbube with Paradox/ Fruhlingsball lines..


----------



## Saranda

So, this is Snikers (Snicker), my almost 6yo and 16,2" (will probalby continue growing for a couple of years) Latvian Warmblood gelding - 

http://content6-foto.inbox.lv/albums180082432/vilx_iz_mezha/miskaste/Snikers.jpg

Just showing off.  This picture was taken when he was 4.5yo.

http://content22-foto.inbox.lv/albums165391068/efacka/Mail-Attachments/IMG-2194a.jpg

Participating in a jumping competition with a friend of mine this summer before I bought him.

Let me know if you can't see the photos. I'll try to post them differently, if so.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Latvian Warmblood? How awesome!

He has a lovely face


----------



## Saranda

Thanks, Skyseternalangel.  Latvian Warmbloods have two types - the light drafthorse type, and the riding type. Snickers' sire is a fine light draft type, as well as Snickers himself, but he sure enjoys jumping and different tricksteries more than driving.  LW's are known for their calm nature an all-purpose talents, and many of them have been exported for breeding purposes to Germany, because LW and TBs mixes make great sport horses both for dressage and jumping.


----------



## Laures

My WB freejumped 1m50 yesterday


----------



## blush

What lovely warmbloods everyone has, congrats on the 1.50m freejump Laures!!! It's an amazing feeling when you see your horse has some serious talent. 


This is my warmblood, Rock Steady aka Robbie.  He's a 6 year old Dutch Warmblood gelding with all the personality in the world!


----------



## equiniphile

kitten_Val said:


> ^^ Wow! I'm surprised they still have this breed around given everything is falling apart in horse business in Russia (from what I've heard).


Yes, it is rather surprising. I'm not sure of his history after he was brought here, but he has the numeric brand on his neck to prove it! It was phenomenal to be able to ride him--such a calm, lazy horse on the flat, but a speed demon when it came to the jumps! This is a video that does nothing for my form but shows just how adept he is at coping with an adjusting rider:


----------



## Arksly

equiniphile said:


> Yes, it is rather surprising. I'm not sure of his history after he was brought here, but he has the numeric brand on his neck to prove it! It was phenomenal to be able to ride him--such a calm, lazy horse on the flat, but a speed demon when it came to the jumps! This is a video that does nothing for my form but shows just how adept he is at coping with an adjusting rider:
> 
> Jumping Lesson in CO - YouTube


He's cute. I like how he's like "Canter canter canter canter canter. Oo look, a jump. Weeeee." Then, "Canter canter canter....":lol:


----------



## Thyme

omg Blush I love your guy! He just always looks good, that first pic is especially amazing!


----------



## Laures

Robbie is very pretty!
What are his bloodlines?
The brown tack is really pretty on him


----------



## ccndodger

All these warmbloods are very beautiful, I just love them all  Anywho, here is Dodger, my American warmblood!


----------



## Spyder

ccndodger said:


> All these warmbloods are very beautiful, I just love them all  Anywho, here is Dodger, my American warmblood!



Belgian/paint PMU cross..very pretty but........................

Did you actually get him registered and APPROVED AWS or AWR ?


----------



## Katze

All this talk of American warmbloods has my head spinning....what is an american warmblood, everyone seems to think they have a warmblood! Do you guys know the centuries of breeding that went into breeding the warmblood type? blech, anyone here that can enlighten me as to what breeding and what TYPE an american warmblood throws/is?... Robbie is lovely btw =)


----------



## ccndodger

No but I guess paper really dont matter much to me  cant ride them and being a gelding what good are they anyways. Doesnt make him any less of a warmblood to me


----------



## ccndodger

perhaps I ought to retract my post...nit pick if you like


----------



## Katze

I asked my aunt (in germany) who had a Trakehner barn, she actually laughed at me when I asked her about the American Warmblood...no offense to anyone, I don't mean to be rude, but what is it??


----------



## ccndodger

perhaps try googling it  Here is a link that somewhat defines the American warmblood requirements.

American Warmblood horse breed information-


----------



## Kayty

We have a similar registry in Australia, the Australian Warmbloods - generally these guys are the same, mix and match breeds, might have a touch of holstein or trak, and therefore deemed a full 'warmblood'. I guess just for the horses that aren't really eligible for anything else, and 'kind of a bit' look like a warmblood and have a warmblood line somewhere back about 4 generations.


----------



## Spyder

Kayty said:


> warmblood line somewhere back about 4 generations.



My boy is an APPROVED ( inspected) American warmblood stallion. He has earned 2 of the possible 5 stars available in the program only given to APPROVED breeding stock..

Not 4 generations back but his sire is Hanoverian from the "D" line. 

The AWS and AWR are doing exactly what the different regions in Europe (mostly Germany) did that defined the various types we now call Hussein/Oldenburg/Hanoverian/Wurtemburg (sp)/Bavarian..etc...

The Euro Warmblood is not a breed ladies but a type, originally defined by the area they came from and it was the mare base that defined that area along with the likes and choices of the area overseer ( there is a German word for this person but it escapes me)..


----------



## Kayty

I was generalising Spyder, and talking about the Australian registry not US. You would still have access to more quality horses than what we do, so the available straight hanoverian, traks, holsteins etc. are very limited. I think we only have around 5-7 approved hanoverian stallions on shore at the moment. 
Therefore, the AUSTRALIAN warmblood registry seems to accept horses that have got a sniff of warmblood in them to collect some money! AUSTRALIAN warmblood association stallions don't hold any credibility here, because of the total lack of lines and how new warmblood breeding is in Australia. People prefer to breed to the imported stallions or use frozen, but unfortunately put them over anything with a uterus, progeny doesn't get through breed reg classifications when we have the stud book reps come out from Europe each year, and so they go to the Australian warmblood association who welcome them with open arms with dollar signs in their eyes.


----------



## Spyder

Kayty said:


> I was generalising Spyder, and talking about the Australian registry not US. You would still have access to more quality horses than what we do, so the available straight hanoverian, traks, holsteins etc. are very limited. I think we only have around 5-7 approved hanoverian stallions on shore at the moment.
> Therefore, the AUSTRALIAN warmblood registry seems to accept horses that have got a sniff of warmblood in them to collect some money! AUSTRALIAN warmblood association stallions don't hold any credibility here, because of the total lack of lines and how new warmblood breeding is in Australia. People prefer to breed to the imported stallions or use frozen, but unfortunately put them over anything with a uterus, progeny doesn't get through breed reg classifications when we have the stud book reps come out from Europe each year, and so they go to the Australian warmblood association who welcome them with open arms with dollar signs in their eyes.



Each registry may start out with the less than desirable stock. If the registry wants to improve then they need to up their standards. The Germans did this many years ago, and I don't think they have a monopoly on the ability to start from scratch and develop into a a recognized respected organization.

This the AWS did and it is a shame that we have so many that just write off the AWS and AWR as a crap registries when the WBFSH has deemed both worthy of being equal to any other WB registry that the misinformed or ignorant think are the only good ones.

To me the WBFSH is the ONLY organization that carries the respect of the most known registries in the world and to be a full member in that organization is quite a feather in the cap of AWS and AWR that they worked hard to get that recognition.

The person that talked to her relative that has Trakhners maybe doesn't realize that the AWR and AWS are* EQUAL* partners with ALL other WB registries in the world.

I also feel that those that have draft crosses and made no effort to have them inspected and approved then go around calling their horse something it isn't, must not think much of their horse. "Labeling" it warmblood to me actually disrespects its actual breeding for I have seen some nice draft crosses...so why hide it?


----------



## ccndodger

Wow, sorry to spark such a controversial topic lol. You Spyder are very passionate I can see for the warmblood breed, thank you for all the information. They say you learn something new everyday. Draft cross to warmblood is not a cover up to me just said losely because of various opinons on what the american warmblood actually is. In my mind if I were to actually take the time to register a gelding, by the AWS he fit somewhat nicely within there requirements. Again paper dont mean squat to me, just my horse whatever he maybe lol. I swear at times he must even have a hint of donkey in there somewhere haha! Anyways I am quite passionate about what and who my horse is. I am so proud of him infact that is why I posted on this thread. If you also read, he is listed under draft cross and a pmu thread aswell. In any case I love all horse and yes sport horses...or warmbloods do tend to be some of my favorites


----------



## Laures

To register a foal in the Belgian Warmblood society,it's sire has to be:
- an approved BWP stallion
- an approved SBS stallion
- an approved Zangersheide stallion
- an approved BWP stallion outside the country
- an approved stallion from one of the BWP approved societies
( KWPN,SFS,NRPS,Westphalian,...)


but in the American WB socitiety,

-Hot-bloods, cold-bloods, warmbloods and all crosses are eligible, previously registered or non-registered 
-To be eligible for registration a horse/pony can be of any breed stock or combination thereof, except 100% hot- blood (Thoroughbred or Arabian) or 100% cold-blood (draft breeds)


----------



## Katze

All are a "type" except for the trakehner spyder. It is considered a "true" breed and the stud book is closed.


----------



## Katze

Laures said:


> To register a foal in the Belgian Warmblood society,it's sire has to be:
> - an approved BWP stallion
> - an approved SBS stallion
> - an approved Zangersheide stallion
> - an approved BWP stallion outside the country
> - an approved stallion from one of the BWP approved societies
> ( KWPN,SFS,NRPS,Westphalian,...)
> 
> 
> but in the American WB socitiety,
> 
> *-Hot-bloods, cold-bloods, warmbloods and all crosses are eligible, previously registered or non-registered *
> *-To be eligible for registration a horse/pony can be of any breed stock or combination thereof, except 100% hot- blood (Thoroughbred or Arabian) or 100% cold-blood (draft breeds)*


So pretty much anything goes for the American WB, even ponies are allowed!? They need to rename thier "society"......

I find it slightly insulting to have a American WB society when the actual WB breeders in europe have been refining the type for centuries so they breed -true to type-. It makes a mockery of thier work.


----------



## Spyder

Laures said:


> but in the American WB socitiety,
> 
> -Hot-bloods, cold-bloods, warmbloods and all crosses are eligible, previously registered or non-registered
> -To be eligible for registration a horse/pony can be of any breed stock or combination thereof, except 100% hot- blood (Thoroughbred or Arabian) or 100% cold-blood (draft breeds)



And guess what...many of these can be registered in many of the so called acceptable WB registries. Horses like Quarter horses, and many many other non warmblood breeds are and have been accepted into the OLD/NA and RPSI and others ( I can't name them all).

The difference is they get COP papers and are in the lowest book, but in time with the right crossing their offspring might get into the main book..

If you did your research properly the AWS/AWR also have several books and only the ones *APPROVED*..not just REGISTERED get to the highest book. 




Katze said:


> So pretty much anything goes for the American WB, even ponies are allowed!? They need to rename thier "society"......


Once again research should be done before you make blanket misinformed statements.

Ponies are a separate division just as they are in Germany under many of your acceptable warmblood registries.

German Riding Pony Breeders Association

Registires

So please get your information correct before you go around spreading so much misinformation.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Spyder said:


> My boy is an APPROVED ( inspected) American warmblood stallion. He has earned 2 of the possible 5 stars available in the program only given to APPROVED breeding stock..


Pictures??


----------



## Spyder

Skyseternalangel said:


> Pictures??



Post 74 on this thread.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Spyder said:


> Post 74 on this thread.


Post 74 is by Kitten_Val.. I'll go through the thread and try to find yours.


----------



## Spyder

Skyseternalangel said:


> Post 74 is by Kitten_Val.. I'll go through the thread and try to find yours.



Sorry..post 79


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Spyder said:


> Sorry..post 79


Oh! What a beautiful horse! Haha, I guess I should have assumed that it was yours as you posted it.

And I'd also like to make a correction... Sky isn't a Danish he's a Dutch. I mistyped in this thread so my bad.


----------



## Spyder

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh! What a beautiful horse! Haha, I guess I should have assumed that it was yours as you posted it.



Thanks.

You can see according to Katze's and Laure's posts what a crap horse he is......:roll:


----------



## Laures

He's really pretty,what breed is he?


----------



## Spyder

Laures said:


> He's really pretty,what breed is he?



Hanoverian/Anglo Arab


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Spyder said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You can see according to Katze's and Laure's posts what a crap horse he is......:roll:


No such thing as a crap horse!! What do you do with him or what has he done?

Here's a more recent Sky, the Dutch Warmblood/Paint.


----------



## Laures

I didn't say he was crap did I?
Why would make you think that I think,he's crap?


----------



## Oxer

West is a imported Czech warmblood. 
Indio is a Paint and Rheinland Pfalz Saar cross.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Wooaaahh Oxer, first pic- either you're tiny or he's huge!


----------



## Spyder

Skyseternalangel said:


> No such thing as a crap horse!! What do you do with him or what has he done?
> .


2001 AWS International jumping horse of the year.

2002 AWS International Dressage horse of the year.


----------



## Oxer

West is 17.3 and about 1300 pounds. I am pretty tiny though. haha! I'm 5'5" and about 110 pounds. so i suppose it's a little bit of both!


----------



## Katze

Seriously spyder, you really need to stop jumping to conclusions, nobody said your horse was crap. I just don't believe in the so called american warmblood. Everyone is allowed to thier own opinions. This WAS a thread about showing everyones pretty WB until you decided to cut everyone a new one. Now can we please go on to seeing pretty pictures? tyvm, that is all.


----------



## Spyder

Katze said:


> Seriously spyder, you really need to stop jumping to conclusions, nobody said your horse was crap. I just don't believe in the so called american warmblood. Everyone is allowed to thier own opinions. This WAS a thread about showing everyones pretty WB until you decided to cut everyone a new one. Now can we please go on to seeing pretty pictures? tyvm, that is all.



Good idea so lets keep insulting comments about registries OUT of this thread and enjoy the pictures.



Katze said:


> *I find it slightly insulting to have a American WB society* when the actual WB breeders in europe have been refining the type for centuries so they breed -true to type-. *It makes a mockery of thier work*.


----------



## Katze

Oh dear...why is it always dramatic whenever you show up on a thread? You are a fountain of knowledge until you get your panties in a bunch and make it unbearable to read any longer. Have the last word after I post this post, I wont reply. Now on with the pretty pictures!


----------



## Spyder

Katze said:


> You are a fountain of knowledge



Thanks for the compliment. :wink:


----------



## Laures

But he IS a warmblood!
It just the fact that they approve draft mixes,pony mixes and that they say that they are american WARMBLOODS.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Katze said:


> Oh dear...why is it always dramatic whenever you show up on a thread? You are a fountain of knowledge until you get your panties in a bunch and make it unbearable to read any longer. Have the last word after I post this post, I wont reply. Now on with the pretty pictures!


If you are aware she makes infuriating, dramatic responses why reply and give her more ammunition? Haha, beats me!

On the other side, you DID insult her horse's breeding.. so be prepared to take the flack..?

ANYWHO. Going to give Duffy a good scrub tomorrow and get some pictures. Was going to do it today but so much going on didn't get chance.


----------



## Laures

Katze is just right,the american WARMBLOOD society is just wrong.
They say that draft mixes are WARMBLOODS,wich is wrong.
Spyder's horse is a warmblood so why all the fuss?


----------



## Spyder

Laures said:


> Katze is just right,the american WARMBLOOD society is just wrong.
> They say that draft mixes are WARMBLOODS,wich is wrong.
> Spyder's horse is a warmblood so why all the fuss?



He is a warmblood by the fact he is APPROVED in a registry.

He would be classed as a Sport horse if he were not approved. He was not born Warmblood and his sire was NEVER approved Hanoverian as he was not born or imported in Europe..


----------



## Katze

DuffyDuck said:


> If you are aware she makes infuriating, dramatic responses why reply and give her more ammunition? Haha, beats me!
> 
> On the other side, you DID insult her horse's breeding.. so be prepared to take the flack..?
> 
> ANYWHO. Going to give Duffy a good scrub tomorrow and get some pictures. Was going to do it today but so much going on didn't get chance.


Sie sind für reale? I never insulted her horse, if she is "sensitive" to her horses bloodlines that is her issue not mine. I was looking at the pictures not reading what "line" they came from, did I pull a hairy fit when Ccndodger stated her horse was a WB...nope because I dont really give a horses backside if they are mixed with donkey or gorilla I was looking at the purty ponies.

Everyone is entitled to thier own opinion, I do not agree that the American WB society should name themselves such, they accept any and all breeds, EXCEPT for purebreds. My aunt worked her butt off to breed QUALITY and true to TYPE when she had her Trak. barn and it took blood sweat and alot of tears to get it right or at least TRY to get it as close as possible to "right". The Am. WB society should be the American SPORTHORSE assoc. BUT that is only MY OPINION and everyone is ENTITLED to such. Is there any possible way to get this thread back on track and stop the bitchfest?


----------



## Spyder

Katze said:


> Is there any possible way to get this thread back on track and stop the bitchfest?



Sure...take your own advice.............



> I wont reply. Now on with the pretty pictures!


----------



## Katze

Spyder are you 12 yrs old? My last post was definetly not directed at you, unless you can speak/read German and your name is DuffyDuck. I have tried to redirect this thread back to its original content, but you seem to want to keep derailing it. You took my comment about the AM. WB soc. personally, which I had not intended. Everyone and anyone CAN HAVE THIER OWN OPINION. Your confrontational attitude is immature and totally unacceptable. If you feel the need to get angry, take this mirror and go yell at and lecture yourself.


----------



## Spyder

Katze said:


> I have tried to redirect this thread back to its original content,


Sorry if you didn't like my answer but if you* REALLY* want to get this thread back on track, just make comments about the pictures.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Katze said:


> Sie sind für reale? I never insulted her horse, if she is "sensitive" to her horses bloodlines that is her issue not mine. I was looking at the pictures not reading what "line" they came from, did I pull a hairy fit when Ccndodger stated her horse was a WB...nope because I dont really give a horses backside if they are mixed with donkey or gorilla I was looking at the purty ponies.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to thier own opinion, I do not agree that the American WB society should name themselves such, they accept any and all breeds, EXCEPT for purebreds. My aunt worked her butt off to breed QUALITY and true to TYPE when she had her Trak. barn and it took blood sweat and alot of tears to get it right or at least TRY to get it as close as possible to "right". The Am. WB society should be the American SPORTHORSE assoc. BUT that is only MY OPINION and everyone is ENTITLED to such. Is there any possible way to get this thread back on track and stop the bitchfest?



If you're going to attemt to talk to me in German, you might want to find out if I am German. I'm not, I'm British. 

Secondly, if you are only interested in the 'purdy horses' why comment on the lines? You're right, everyone is entitled to their own opinions. If you make your own opinion, be prepared for people to despute and debate. If you're going to take it the wrong way, don't underline your posts and put swearwords in it- kids use this site. If you want to express yourself, there is a way and mean.

I think we have pretty much exhausted the subject of Warmblood societies, what counts, what doesn't- so read through the past billion pages if you really want to guys!


----------



## Oxer

i'll just slip a fun horse picture in amidst the quarreling, of an Approved American Warmblood... He was branded, 17.2, Holst and TB cross. Very lovely jumper... but was dumb as rocks. hahahaha! He made a fabulous lesson horse.


----------



## DuffyDuck

LOL Oxer, I love the look on his face xD

You are like me- like your big ponios!!

He is a handsome devil though. LOVE big thick blazes on chestnuts!


----------



## Laures

Bell is about 1m75,I'm 1m70 so it fits though I'm little and fat haha!
This is his typical 'LOOK A CAMERA' face.


----------



## maura

I learned some interesting things in this thread. 

I hope I can comment on them without derailing the thread again. 

I have always understood how the European Warmblood registries worked, and frankly admired them, both for their willingness to allow horses to be in multiple registries if each of the registries agrees that the horse has desirable traits, and the rigorous testing a horse must undergo to be approved breeding stock. 

But I never really thought about the difference between registered and approved before. So if I were starting a registry and was trying to breed for a certain type, it makes sense to register as many horses as I possibly can - all I'm doing is collecting information in a database (bloodlines and traits, genotype and phenotype) , and frankly, collecting money from people who want to register their horses and have another venue in which to compete. Particularly in the case of geldings, the quality of the animal registered isn't all that material. 

Now, when it comes to APPROVAL, ie, approved as breeding stock, and representative of what you want to acheive in a breeding program, that's critical. You need to be as rigorous as possible in what stock you approve to breed, the more rigorous you are, the sooner you will have an indentifiable type. 

I really don't know anything about the AWS, but it seems to me that criticizing them for registering less than stellar horses is completely beside the point. The real litmus test of their value as a registry is the quality of the horse they approve for breeding. 

I suspect that when the European warmblood registries first opened, the followed a similiar strategy - register everything, including Draft types and TBS, record their pedigrees and key traits, but only approve for breeding the horses that have the characteristics or the traits the registry deems desirable. Makes sense to start off that way. 

It will still be decades before the AWS produces a recognizable type, but hey, the German warmblood registries have been around for centuries, right? 

That's all, please go back to posting lots of photos. I think my favorite warmblood is the Selle Francais, would love to see some photos of them.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Oxer said:


> Very lovely jumper... but was dumb as rocks. hahahaha!


Sometimes I find that the BEST animals are dumb as rocks =)
<3333333 my maine coone lol


----------



## maura

Oh, and in keeping of the spirit of the thread, here's one of my favorites:



Boeskoolboy, a KWPN stallion that stood at Virginia Tech for a while. A lot of people locally have horses by him. Tend to be incredible athletes, with interesting dispositions that need some tact and diplomacy to train. Rode a great big mare by him that jumped everything just like that photo. You needed a seat belt and auxillary oxygen to ride her over fences.


----------



## Fellen

This is my Rheinländer mare Fellen.


----------



## Kayty

I swear he's approved with the Hanoverian studbook, branded Hanoverian and DNA tested Hanoverian!!! Ugly yearling :S


----------



## Fellen

Kayty, he looks real nice for being in the ugly yearling stage!  I hate that stage, but it's amazing when they transform! :wink:


----------



## Kayty

Thanks Fellen, he is only just a yearling, so a lot of growing left to do yet (I hope!). Even though he is very bum high at the moment, he still just floats across the ground when he moves. His friesian 'friend' is a little older, 19 months now, but very much a cart horse, you can hear him coming a mile away where as little Billy gets so much air and spring in his paces. Makes my heart sing, can't wait to sit on him!!


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Reviving this old thread, as I couldn't find one that was current for Warmbloods to be shared. 

Well, I can finally contribute to this thread (and a whole lot sooner than I would have thought!!). Yesterday I bought a Warmblood fill by the name of Aspen (I am keeping her name). Her sire is Meridian Prestige and her dam is Alinga Park Flame. She should mature 16hh+, and is currently around 15.2hh. She was bred by Superfine Stud (I bought her off a lady, who had bought Aspen and another young horse from the stud, both unhandled apart from branding).

Here is her introduction thread if anyone is interested on reading her full story thus far Introducing Aspen!!

Here are her bloodlines if anyone is interested Aspen Australian Warmblood


----------



## MyFillyAspen

And because I am in lurrveee with her trot, here's a few video-stills of when she was at her previous home!


----------



## GodGirl11

GORGEOUS horses guys! I hope to own a Warmblood when I'm older


----------



## Saranda

My Latvian Warmblood has really matured since I posted his pics on page 10, so just a little follow up.  He's not your classic lighter type WB, though.


----------



## laurapratt01

I know that this is an old thread but I had never seen it before. The instant that I saw the title I KNEW that someone would post a picture of their American Warmblood and start an all out mud slinging war with the owners of warmbloods from European descent! And I was right! HAHA
I don't think it's that big of a deal. I think that everyone knows that when someone says that they have an American Warmblood that it's likely a draft cross. I've seen some pretty spectacular draft crosses from excellent breeding programs. 
It's funny how that word "warmblood" gets everyone all in a tizzy though isn't it? 
Papers don't matter much to me. However, I can understand why some people get all crazy about it though. If I spent $25,000 on a European Warmblood I don't want there to be ANY confusion on how "special" that makes my horse.
Sorry, I just couldn't resist 
I hope you all are still enjoying your horses because I think that's what really matters!!!


----------



## Kayty

Laurapratt, was there really a need for that - trying to start something? The thread is trundling along quite nicely so how about we keep it out of the gutter thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SketchyHorse

I might have to steal Aspen... I'm gonna need a youngster to replace my old girl someday! Lol.

My 17yo (in July) RPSI ("Zweibrücker") mare Cally. She was worked under my trainer for _years _& knows some really cool stuff, we just mostly do fun stuff  I joke that I'm her retirement home.


----------



## loveye

This is my trainers Holsteiner gelding. He was a Grand Prix horse back in his days and now he is doing Dressage and lower level jumping. He's not tiny I swear! He is 16.3, but I am almost 6 foot lol.


----------



## SullysRider

Wow this is an old thread. I shall return tomorrow with pictures of my Oldenburg gelding!


----------



## SullysRider

Double post, not sure why


----------



## laurapratt01

Kayty, there was no need for me to post that. Temptation got the best of me. Forgive me please! 
I really am enjoying seeing everyone's horses. Disregard my previous comment and if you are offended, I apologize.


----------



## SullysRider

Oldenburg, branded
Sire: Campesino
Dam: Floriana
Dam Sire: Florian

















Can you tell we've gotten a lot of rain by the state of our round pen? Haha


----------



## dlady

Sully

Can you tell we've gotten a lot of rain by the state of our round pen? Haha


LOL you mean the small pond with the fence around it?


----------



## dlady

I love the pictures everyone has posted. 

There is a spotted draft cross here that I'm always drooling over. OMG I want this Lancelot.

Lancelot


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Aspens' breeder replied to my email, and sent me a few picture of her Sire, and also a picture of Aspen as a foal (which came as a complete surprise when I opened it, because I was expecting to find another picture of her sire), which was a lovely surprise!

Aspen's sire, Meridian Prestige, is currently in training with aims of achieving at Grand Prix level.


Meridian Prestige (Aspen's sire):

























Aspen as a young foal:


----------



## steff

Just noticed a like on a post I did 3 years ago!! still have Sybil this is her today at the hunt  she's a German warmblood btw she came to me having mainly done dressage I have done a fair bit of showjumping with her and have now decided to hunt through the winters because she loves it


----------



## Kayty

An update on young Billy, I think last time I posted in here he was about 18months?

Well he's now coming up on 3 1/2, was broken in just before Christmas 2013, I put 5 rides on him when he came back then turned him out for 2 months. He's just about to come back in, first ride back tomorrow might be an interesting experience!


----------



## SullysRider

Slightly off topic, but is anyone seeing that Kayty posted on here in your user cp, but then click on it and her post won't show? Wondering if it's a tech issue or the post was removed by the mods.


----------



## Strawberry4Me

laurapratt01 said:


> I know that this is an old thread but I had never seen it before. The instant that I saw the title I KNEW that someone would post a picture of their American Warmblood and start an all out mud slinging war with the owners of warmbloods from European descent! And I was right! HAHA
> I don't think it's that big of a deal. I think that everyone knows that when someone says that they have an American Warmblood that it's likely a draft cross. I've seen some pretty spectacular draft crosses from excellent breeding programs.
> It's funny how that word "warmblood" gets everyone all in a tizzy though isn't it?
> Papers don't matter much to me. However, I can understand why some people get all crazy about it though. If I spent $25,000 on a European Warmblood I don't want there to be ANY confusion on how "special" that makes my horse.
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist
> I hope you all are still enjoying your horses because I think that's what really matters!!!


 
I was thinking the same thing... :rofl: 

I used to manage a Dressage stable- and this was the most common argument flying around. The women with Dutch Warmbloods always get all snooty with the younger girls who came in for training with their American Warmbloods. Funny thing is, (there was one woman in particular that thought her hot headed- thick skulled- Dutch boy was some kind of golden horse, when he was a total wack-a-doo) and when I asked her what "Dutch Warmblood" meant, she couldn't tell me. She had zero knowledge of his breeding, just that he was registered Dutch. She actually told me he was a mutt. So I would laugh to myself while she ran her mouth to 15 year olds about how their American Warmbloods weren't REALLY Warmbloods. 

I am not arguing one point or the other. But I did think this woman should know a thing or two before she decided her horse was better than everyone else's- plus- You're in your 50s and you're arguing with teenage girls. Like, reel it in lady.


----------



## Kayty

SullysRider, I can still see my post? I'd certainly be shocked if my post was removed as it merely contains photos of my 3 yr old!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

SullysRider said:


> Slightly off topic, but is anyone seeing that Kayty posted on here in your user cp, but then click on it and her post won't show? Wondering if it's a tech issue or the post was removed by the mods.


No idea what you are talking about, nothing has been removed or deleted here or in her user CP.

If you find something wrong use the report button or start a thread in the Talk To the Team Subforum, not in a thread :wink:

.


----------



## Endiku

I don't think she has a problem with the posts except that she can't see Kayty's posts at all, just the 'last replied' thing on the thread itself.

Sully, maybe go to your User CP and see if you accidently pushed a button to hide messages from certain people?

Can I just say that I absolutely adore Billy? Good luck with his next ride!


----------



## SullysRider

Kayty said:


> SullysRider, I can still see my post? I'd certainly be shocked if my post was removed as it merely contains photos of my 3 yr old!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can see this post of yours and all other ones, but I can't see the one you posted before that you said had photos. 

In my user cp it shows that Kayty posted on 3/15 and no matter how many times I go to it I can't see the post and it still stays in my user cp. It doesn't go away once I go to the thread like normal ones you read do. Perhaps I need to report it to the tech people?


----------



## tinyliny

Kayty said:


> An update on young Billy, I think last time I posted in here he was about 18months?
> 
> Well he's now coming up on 3 1/2, was broken in just before Christmas 2013, I put 5 rides on him when he came back then turned him out for 2 months. He's just about to come back in, first ride back tomorrow might be an interesting experience!



MY LORD~! he is simply stunning, and I mean that. born to dressage, he practically does it himself. you picked a winner!


----------



## Kayty

Thank you Endiku and Tiny for the lovely comments on my boy. I am very proud of him, he's certainly matured beautifully from the gangly, fuzzy little weanling I purchased 3 years ago!
He is going very nicely on the lunge and starting to get a good idea of his job under saddle.
Took him into the big arena today for some lunge work, 10m trot circles all the way down the arena and running with him on the straights to push towards medium trot. Phwoar I can't wait until he can keep that balance and power under saddle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrettyBananas

I have a question. I'm looking at a filly and her mum is a Belgian X tb cwbha approved and the stud was a tb that she never got approved. Now she's saying the filly can be approved. But what is the difference between approved and registered? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen

A recent picture of Aspen


----------



## Avishay

My 20 year old Hanoverian mare, Belladonna (Belle)





























The Selle Francis gelding I rescued a few years ago (I'd worked with him previously at two different riding programs I'd worked for, but then management had taken him away from me and given him into the care of someone who'd abused and neglected him. Luckily, I was able to rescue him, rehab him from starvation and a bowed tendon, and give him to a friend who runs a rescue called Valhalla Horse Rescue in San Diego, CA where he now acts as a safe buddy horse for new rescues, fearful horses, and ponies non-rideables so they can get out on trail) His name is Scruffy. 

At the time of rescue:










Shortly before he left me. 









Portico (branded New Zeland warmblood). I call him "Turkey" - not mine, but I've had him in for rehab twice (once for a torn maniscus in his stifle, once for a bowed tendon). He's sound now, but his owner has left him with me while I work on finding him an appropriate light use home to retire to (he's still got lots of spunk left, and could do low-level dressage or trail, just not jumping). Luckily, I think I've found him a great home *fingers crossed* the lady is a friend of mine from work and she just bought 60 acres and wants him to be a buddy for her older horse since he's so gentle.


----------

